# How do they decide whether to give WTR or PR



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello guys,
I am in the middle of collecting all the documents, medical certificates and PCC for my ITA.
I would like to know what criteria is used to decide whether to give a Permanent Resident status straight away or to give a Work to Residence visa.
In the ITA documents pack, it says that the interview may help in deciding this, that if if they want to take an interview.
Do you guys know about any criteria?

A little background about me, fortunately, my EOI got selected last month with 110 points. I don"t have a job offer yet. My occupation is present on the LTSSL and my qualifications, work experience have given me 10+10 bonus points because they are a part of the "absolute skills shortage" list.

Thanks,
Zeiger


----------



## Siouxzee (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Zeiger
My husband and I are in the same position and also wondering, sorry cant be more help. But hope to hear from anyone else who has any ideas.


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

Siouxzee said:


> Hi Zeiger
> My husband and I are in the same position and also wondering, sorry cant be more help. But hope to hear from anyone else who has any ideas.


Hi Siouxzee,
It feels good to know that I am not the only one with this question. I am sure every one has this in mind.

Usually, it wouldn't matter a lot because 9 months is a pretty wide time frame to find a job in. My worry is that if I get a WTR, it might expire because I would take around 3-4 months to close down my current project itself! This would leave me with much less time and a lot of rush which I would want to avoid 

Anyway, hope some mods can help us here too!


----------



## saltybroad (Jan 9, 2011)

zeiger said:


> Hello guys,
> I am in the middle of collecting all the documents, medical certificates and PCC for my ITA.
> I would like to know what criteria is used to decide whether to give a Permanent Resident status straight away or to give a Work to Residence visa.
> In the ITA documents pack, it says that the interview may help in deciding this, that if if they want to take an interview.
> ...


I can't say I know all the rules and I'm sure it's case-by-case. That said, we were granted permanent residency without a job offer, based on qualifications and the LTSSL. I can't remember if my husband's occupation was on the "absolute" list or not, but I'd guess that you have a good shot at a PR based on what you've posted here. Good luck!


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

saltybroad said:


> I can't say I know all the rules and I'm sure it's case-by-case. That said, we were granted permanent residency without a job offer, based on qualifications and the LTSSL. I can't remember if my husband's occupation was on the "absolute" list or not, but I'd guess that you have a good shot at a PR based on what you've posted here. Good luck!


Thanks Saltybroad,
I will treat you with some German beer in NZ if what you said comes true


----------



## saltybroad (Jan 9, 2011)

zeiger said:


> Thanks Saltybroad,
> I will treat you with some German beer in NZ if what you said comes true


I'll hold you to it - keep us posted!


----------

